# Autosleeper parts? where to get them?



## busterbb

Hi Guys.

Am looking to purchase a couple of parts for my 1999 Autosleeper Pollensa (Peugeot Boxer chassis)

Namely: 
the safety net for the overcab bed ;
Mats for the body of the van (under the diner area etc)
and the shaped mat for the shower room. 

Does anyone have a contact for these parts?
I understand the shower mats may not be in production anymore so second hand would be fine and that the netting thingy for the overcab bed is in the form of some kind of cassette doo-dah?? 

I'd also be keen to get some advice regarding an aerial for the van, have looked at the status aerials, are they the best? do they produce much drain on the battery? What's the alternatives?

Many thanks in advance.
BB


----------



## rosalan

Hi Busterbb
By far the best source for Autosleeper parts (and the dearest) are Autosleepers themselves. You should also try the Autosleepers Club where Baz Wellard is your man. They also supply from time to time, details of where parts may become available from company buy-ups.
Mats are available from suppliers (see back pages of MMM's) or go to any Motorhome show where everything is available; Peterborough being one of the best for these things and to answer all of your questions.
Alan


----------



## teljoy

busterbb said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Am looking to purchase a couple of parts for my 1999 Autosleeper Pollensa (Peugeot Boxer chassis)
> Many thanks in advance.
> BB


Autosleeper parts 01386 842630


----------



## dodger148

Having just had the interior of the van reconfigured I was dissapointed with the fit of the new carpet fitted by A-S
Some friends got a local carpet fitter to do theirs and were charged a fraction of the price that AS charged me and they got a better job.


----------

